# River/lake plants



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Im sick of buying overpriced aquatic weeds, why cant i just collect a few from a local lake?

i'll dip them in some weak bleach solution, dechlorinate them, and plant them in my tank!

any reason why this wont work?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, look at my post in teh plant section, i just got some cool vals plants from a lake in indiana for free.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

wvarda said:


> Im sick of buying overpriced aquatic weeds, why cant i just collect a few from a local lake?
> 
> i'll dip them in some weak bleach solution, dechlorinate them, and plant them in my tank!
> 
> any reason why this wont work?


 Noone told that this won't work.But you have to keep in mind that wild collected plant may contain bacterias that will harm your fish.If you will do this do as you said the "clorine-shower" solution and quarintine the plants for a week or two in another tank before you introduce them in your fish tank.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

so if i collect some plants from a lake by my house and throw em in a cycled 10 gallon(feeder tank) for a two weeks they'll be okay?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> so if i collect some plants from a lake by my house and throw em in a cycled 10 gallon(feeder tank) for a two weeks they'll be okay?


 no, just stick with plants from you LFS man... they really dont cost that much.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> so if i collect some plants from a lake by my house and throw em in a cycled 10 gallon(feeder tank) for a two weeks they'll be okay?


 no, just stick with plants from you LFS man... they really dont cost that much.


----------

